# goats milk and cheese types



## cybercat (Nov 26, 2008)

I am wondering if you can make any type of cheese with goats milk? Are there any you can not make with goats milk? Our favorites are swiss and extra sharp cheddar.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Tamara,

Welcome to the forum! Yes, you can make any type of cheese with goat milk. Check out our recipe section for some ideas.

Christy


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello there!

I have learned quite a bit from this site! People are sooooo helpful!

We like the "soft" cheeses because we have NO self control to wait until the hard cheeses are finished!!! We do a lot of Mozz., Ricotta, & C. Blanco.

Good Luck,


----------

